# Bf-109?!?!?!



## Riddler91 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, sorry if this has already been posted but I couldn't find it.
I was wondering if anyone had any good photos of the tail section of the Messerschmitt bf-109.
Any and all of the variations if possible, as im trying to do a 4 page project on the tail and I need to do a comparison of all the different types.
Thanks in advance


----------



## VALENGO (Apr 15, 2010)

The best way to start is typing "walk around" and the name of the plane (me109) in Google. There are many good sites with lots of pictures. Good luck.


----------



## Riddler91 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2010)

The 109 Lair- The Online Source for Messerschmitt 109 information

Go under Technical References\Structures\Epennage


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2010)

Or better still, take advantage of the forum's photo gallery. You'll find some great shots of the '109 in there in both B&W and color...

A community photo gallery - Warbird Photo Album


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 15, 2010)

How much is it worth to you


----------



## Riddler91 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks that '109 lair' website was good. thanks for your help guys


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Try this. Wurger posted these, I will repost here. Source: Unknown
Maybe these will help. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ai.../photos-messerschmitt-bf-109-rudder-4129.html


----------



## Njaco (Apr 18, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> How much is it worth to you



Always thinking ahead!  You gotta be a toll collector!!


----------

